# Un evennes in pink foam



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm nearly ready to begin laying track and I'm noticing that everywhere two pieces of foam join together there is about an 1/8th dip in the joints. Is this enough that will cause a problem or should I start filling and leveling it out?


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a similar issue with the blue foam. I forgot to fill my joints in to level it and the track dips are enough to cause some headaches. I'd level it with something that is fairly flexible. Some latex caulk would probably be sufficient. Use a 4" putty knife to spread it smooth and let dry. It should self level.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if the dip is only 1/2 inch wide or so, just carry on .. it will not affect the track if it's a narrow gap ..


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If it annoys you or you don’t like the appearance, you can use Woodland Scenics Foam Putty to fill it. Let it dry overnight and sand if needed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just to make sure we have this straight -- if it is a GAP, you're fine. If it is two side by side pieces sitting at a different height, break out the rasp and smooth it out.

A gap is probably caused by the tongue and groove arrangement on the panels not being properly engaged.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The foam is normally used for house insulation so thickness precision is not required.There are indeed differences from a board to another but geneally isn't much.Sanding it down may not be the best thing to do as you may create a longer low spot.If the difference is light,I simply see that my track joints don't match and have the trackage jump over it.If heavier,I peel a slice of scrap foam and glue it to the void,when dried I roughly sand it smooth.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just to make sure we have this straight -- if it is a GAP, you're fine. If it is two side by side pieces sitting at a different height, break out the rasp and smooth it out.
> 
> A gap is probably caused by the tongue and groove arrangement on the panels not being properly engaged.


It is not a gap between two pieces. It's where the edges of where two pieces come together, taper Down slightly. I have plastered the low areas and am sending them to level it out. I was worried about track issues


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The better the foundation the better the track! Make sure your level across the track, prevents the train from wobbling down the track. You can also use a long sanding board to smooth out "waves" in the track bed.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I have the same thing i believe that he is talking about. One sheet is slightly thicker and the edge rolls down to meet the joint.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Try turning them over. I had the same issue and found one side dipped and the other was pretty smooth. Might work for you?????

If not I'd fill them.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mattsn said:


> It is not a gap between two pieces. It's where the edges of where two pieces come together, taper Down slightly. I have plastered the low areas and am sending them to level it out. I was worried about track issues


Yes, I understand that you're worried about the track. It really comes down to how wide it is. You should have a long straight edge anyway. As someone said above, make sure you don't have an unsoldered track joint in this area (as long as you do the soldering on a smooth surface, a soldered joint is fine). Lay the piece of track you intend to use across the area and put the straight edge on top. If there is a gap between the straight edge and the track, you will have to patch and / or shim. If not, no worries.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yes, I understand that you're worried about the track. It really comes down to how wide it is. You should have a long straight edge anyway. As someone said above, make sure you don't have an unsoldered track joint in this area (as long as you do the soldering on a smooth surface, a soldered joint is fine). Lay the piece of track you intend to use across the area and put the straight edge on top. If there is a gap between the straight edge and the track, you will have to patch and / or shim. If not, no worries.



Thanks. I've already leveled them all out. I used plaster and a sanding block. Straight edge shows no light underneath now. This pink foam has alot on inconsistencies.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't lose your sleep over it.Tracks will easily sail over minor dips that ballasting will hide completely.


----------

